# Cleo



## Velvet (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Guys!

This is Cleo, my girl rattie! She's new but seems very sweet, she doesn't bite, just gives little warning "bites" when you are pushing her too far. But she is doing this less and less.

Love her to bits! Any idea what sort she is? Someone said she is a Topaz and I think so too from the pics I have seen...she has a whiter face but the rest of her is a lovely golden colour with almost a pinkish sheen. I think she is very pretty!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She's very pretty, no matter what color she is.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Hard to tell the color with that photo. I'm guessing beige, though.


----------

